# 1972 Schwinn twin 5 speed, what's it worth



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Caber's

A friend of mine has this bike. Can anybody give me an idea of it's worth? It's yellow and in excellent condition. Trying to upload pic but it says the file is too large. PM me your number and I can text to you. 

Thanks!

Robbie


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2017)

if it's yellow and a 5 speed,it's probably NOT a 58.more like early 70's. without pics,it's impossible to tell.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

I just looked up the serial and its a 58. I'll keep trying to get the whole bike pic.

DHO22356


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> if it's yellow and a 5 speed,it's probably NOT a 58.more like early 70's. without pics,it's impossible to tell.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2017)

Number on the headtube makes it a 4/72 frame date. 250 around here.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Number on the headtube makes it a 4/72 frame date. 250 around here.



The website I looked at must be wrong. I'm now seeing serial numbers on the headtube started in 70. Thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Since you live in OC put it on CL
I would list it at $325 and see if I get any interest.
$250 to $300 depends on Season, even here.....


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'd be curious to know what site you looked up the serial number. That serial number system started in 1965.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd be curious to know what site you looked up the serial number. That serial number system started in 1965.



The site I went to was incorrect. It's a 72. Rookie mistake!


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd be curious to know what site you looked up the serial number...




We know what site that was. :o 
http://schwinncruisers.com/serial-number.html

I appreciate the effort but he should really take that part down.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd give $200.00 for it,but I'm in Michigan. I see these advertised for crazy prices,$400-$600  but NEVER see them selling for more than $300.00 for a mint Deluxe 5 speed. Lots of them parted out for that reason.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Modern tandems, and even a lot of older ones, are tough sells. I sold a really nice '72 model twin and was happy to get the $225! These are not what I would call collectible. Unless your partner likes to ride tandem I'd pass on this if you were thinking about buying it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rollo (Mar 30, 2017)

... I just sold this one for $280. to a nice lady at Christmas time ... She bought it to ride in the Slow Roll around Detroit this summer ...


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

HMMM,My wife might like that rear seat set up on ours.


----------



## vincev (Mar 30, 2017)

I saw one at Goodwill for $100.Take it from there.Tandems owners have two great days.The day they buy them and the day they sell them.Just kidding.Good luck.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 30, 2017)

This is a 1965 Twinn my wife bought.  Put new whitewalls on it and rode it 2 times in the last 10 years.  Not sure if it is a standard Twinn or Deluxe Twinn as it had a 2 speed kick back hub in it.  Almost forgot she paid $25 for it so with new tubes and tires it is worth maybe $55.  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

Sold!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> HMMM,My wife might like that rear seat set up on ours.



I doubt it.
Banana seats don't have enough padding to ride on for any length of time....


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought a 70's Schwinn tandem so my wife would keep up with me.  It is a tough pull for the legs but we can now ride with our bike club.  I put a two speed kick back on it.  I would like to try a five speed in flat old Illinois.  
             Most women are nervous on the back riding blind and feeling normal wiggles that are not made by them.  Good workout for this hoser but you need a pair of padded pants.


----------

